# Mis notas sobre linux en GitHub

## Stolz

Por si a alguien le interesa, estoy publicando mis notas sobre Gentoo/Linux en un repositorio de GitHub. No son manuales, son notas que redacto para mi mismo para futuras referencias. Puesto que llevo ya unos cuantos años con Gentoo están bastante enfocadas para nuestra distribución por lo que he pensado que igual le resultan útiles a alguien del foro. Poco a poco voy añadiendo las que voy encontrando en mi disco duro. Al estar en GitHub es muy fácil colaborar o enterarse de los cambios, o incluso mantener tu propia versión.

Están disponibles en

https://github.com/Stolz/linux-cheat-sheets

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## opotonil

Interesante, me la apunto para ojearla mas a fondo.

Gracias y salu2.

----------

## johnlu

¡Gracias! He visto algunas cosas muy interesantes ahí.  :Smile: 

----------

## Theasker

gracias por el aporte

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Muy interesante Stolz!

Gracias por compartirlo.

Un saludo.

----------

